# Wikipedia offline?



## Heiko (24 März 2010)

Ich kriege hier mit allen Wikipedia-Seiten keine Namensauflösung mehr hin:


> hogfather:~# host de.wikipedia.org
> de.wikipedia.org        CNAME   rr.wikimedia.org
> rr.wikimedia.org does not exist (Authoritative answer)
> hogfather:~# host www.wikipedia.org
> ...



Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Dito 


> Seiten-Ladefehler
> Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.



auch *.org ist weg


> Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse
> en.wikipedia.org konnte nicht gefunden werden


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

geht wieder


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Es klemmt wohl immer noch ab und zu 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=263762#post263762


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Technisch gesehen waren jedenfalls die Zonen-DNS vermurkst.


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Ah: Global Outage (cooling failure and DNS)  Wikimedia Technical Blog


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,685652,00.html
noch ein Ausfall:


> Der Online-Videodienst YouTube war Donnerstagmorgen offline - zumindest teilweise. Betreiber Google rätselt nun ebenso über die Ursache wie weltweit die Nutzer: War ein defekter Server schuld, chinesische Hacker - oder womöglich Lady Gaga? Mittlerweile jedenfalls funktioniert der Dienst wieder.


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Das war vermutlich Harakiri wegen der ganzen Lady-Gaga-Videos...


----------



## katzenjens (26 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Die haben das System zum Absturz gebracht weil alle nach den Katzenjensvideos gesucht haben . :auslach:


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2010)

*AW: Wikipedia offline?*

Ah, jetzt...


----------

